
Imagine the problems they will encounter with software that can't do non-BMP [pdf] - yuhong
http://unicode.org/wg2/docs/n4678-UT-CUS-UNC.pdf
======
yuhong
Character is U+2E014 in Unicode BTW. Another link:
[http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2015/15114-chinese-
unc.pdf](http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2015/15114-chinese-unc.pdf)

